# The Amazing BP Dolphin trout



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some fishermen in Louisianan have been catching some unusual looking trout, with very blunt for-heads like a bull dolphin, They say they are from the spill and have never seen these things before, I'm not going to agree with them 100% but they sure are strange looking.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ew&action=full_report&style=classic&id=158763


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very odd looking trout to say the least. Hopefully those don't start showing up here!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not going to agree with them either. No doubt the oil spill was a horrible disaster, but now every time somebody finds a genetic anomaly, it is immediately, and without evidence, blamed on BP. Keep in mind, mutations are what drive evolution!!! Without them, we would still be bacteria!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

An example: Somebody posted this picture on facebook with the title: 







"This fish was just caught in the gulf... I hope that it's just one random fish, because... It would really suck if this is what life in the gulf was like after core-exit..." 

Here was one comment on the picture:

" It would appear to be a very sick red snapper. A potentially scary indicator of what might be happening on the sea floor."


I'm just saying, can't we use some grey matter before we blame everything on oil? It's a perfectly healthy red grouper. All of this ignorant paranoia is getting in the way of reason and science.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

aquatic argobull said:


> An example: Somebody posted this picture on facebook with the title:
> View attachment 50632
> 
> "This fish was just caught in the gulf... I hope that it's just one random fish, because... It would really suck if this is what life in the gulf was like after core-exit..."
> ...


yea that's just dumb facebookers


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha goofy lookin 
I would still eat em

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like it's got a bluefish head


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The blunt nose trout pic is five or six years old (before the spill). Just a deformity. Somebody just trying to stir up BP shit. LA and MS are having the best speckled trout spring run in more than 10 years with limits of 3-5 lb fish becoming the norm.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

This guy has produced fish like this every trip this year and there are hundred of folks doing the same over there every day. If anything the fishing has gotten better so folks need to stop pissing and moaning about BP.
http://www.bullnettlenews.com/forum...er-great-fishing-and-tons-of-triple-tail.aspx


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

That doesn't look real, I'm guessing Photoshop.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen that same fish on spongebob for years.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

cathunter said:


> some fishermen in louisianan have been catching some unusual looking trout, with very blunt for-heads like a bull dolphin, they say they are from the spill and have never seen these things before, i'm not going to agree with them 100% but they sure are strange looking.
> 
> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ew&action=full_report&style=classic&id=158763


the sky is falling the sky is falling!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

While working with fish both salt and freshwater in the pet trade Ive seen this exact condition many times. Not sure what causes it but its nothing new.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> While working with fish both salt and freshwater in the pet trade Ive seen this exact condition many times. Not sure what causes it but its nothing new.


 
Funny you say that as I have a fresh water variation of that blunt nose fish in my aquarium, and I didn't even tell them about the spill.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> looks like it's got a bluefish head


I was gonna say it looked like a blue/trout hybrid


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

"Some fishermen in Louisianan have been catching some unusual looking trout, with very blunt for-heads like a bull dolphin."

You meant to say one fishermen in Louisianan claims to have caught a unusual looking trout, with a very blunt fore-head like a bull dolphin some years ago?" Correct?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those were great days getting "paid" by BP on a claim but not working weren't they?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

after fishing the Cape rivers all my life I have caught a lot of deformed fish. its definately from the crap being drained into there. 

I was told by a very knowledgeable fisherman not to eat anything from pensacola bay because of the 2 factories near the bridge, and the fish that were tested have had high levels of pollutants. 

we need to do a better job of protecting our environment or our grandkids won't be able to enjoy them. you cannot tell me that the fishing today is anything like it was 50 years ago or 25 years ago in FL. overpopulation is making things way worse.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

stevesmi said:


> after fishing the Cape rivers all my life I have caught a lot of deformed fish. its definately from the crap being drained into there.
> 
> I was told by a very knowledgeable fisherman not to eat anything from pensacola bay because of the 2 factories near the bridge, and the fish that were tested have had high levels of pollutants.
> 
> we need to do a better job of protecting our environment or our grandkids won't be able to enjoy them. you cannot tell me that the fishing today is anything like it was 50 years ago or 25 years ago in FL. overpopulation is making things way worse.


Im not sure about fifty years ago, but fishing today, as far as cleanliness of water and number of fish IS better then twenty five years ago.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Photoshop pic of a Bluefish head on a trout body.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> after fishing the Cape rivers all my life I have caught a lot of deformed fish. its definately from the crap being drained into there.
> 
> *I was told by a very knowledgeable fisherman not to eat anything from pensacola bay because of the 2 factories near the bridge, and the fish that were tested have had high levels of pollutants.
> *
> we need to do a better job of protecting our environment or our grandkids won't be able to enjoy them. you cannot tell me that the fishing today is anything like it was 50 years ago or 25 years ago in FL. overpopulation is making things way worse.


guess i should be dead then


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a hair lip Spotted Sea Trout to me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> Those were great days getting "paid" by BP on a claim but not working weren't they?



Now Dat's funny.

Mark they can't argue with you there. I do kinda miss reading all the lies and made up BullShit they use to post though. They tried to keep it hyped as long as they could.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/fort-walton-coverd-oil-dispersant-88312/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/gulf-stream-has-stoped-flowing-80233/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/purple-stuff-snappers-mingos-87229/index2/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/oil-bay-84319/

These are just a few of my favorites allthough a certain amount of the STUPIDITY has been taken away from them due to editing.

Wonder why all the editing??


Here's ANOTHER good one:
Originally Posted by *CatHunter*  
_If there are any smart people out there that can tell me what this is on these fish it would be great, we have found *hundreds if not thousands* of fish with these purple markes on there skin and on the inside of them and every time we send a sample off it never comes back with results like it just never happend any clues on what it is..We have also found fins on lots of fish that are almost decade and just falling apart with leasions on them.._


AHHH, The good ole day's.:whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> guess i should be dead then


Heard that Fisheye, me too. I think were O.K. just as long as we don't eat the Seacatfish with stingers!:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Heard that Fisheye, me too. I think were O.K. just as long as we don't eat the Seacatfish with stingers!:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


Guys like you just took money from BP and the people that really needed it, then once you realized you couldn't get any more money from BP out of anger you just started trolling forums bashing and calling every body a liar that would post any thing on a BP subject.

I have been threw your old threads and boy I was amazed at how many negative comments you have made over the years, I can definitely tell you are not here to make friends.

I went back and edited every thing I posted on the BP subject because I was instructed to, those subjects was getting out of hand and starting a lot of disputes.

The vermillion snapper in the gulf are vanishing at a astonishing rate since the spill and the Floods. The smart people that know the gulf like their own back yards new this would happen and tried writing letters and get the mingos some help but nobody would listen. Now just like we predicted they are in Free fall and we could see a Emergency Closure on them very soon.

Unlike like Red snappers, mingos are very sensitive to changes to their environment, the red flags went up and guys like you kept the real issues distracted by needless negativity instead of trying to find some answers or just staying out of the conversation.

Just another rookie on the water with a weekend warrior boat with big opinions and nothing to back them up. When guys that actually make a living fishing and have done so for years say their is a problem its best to step back and listen.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Guys like you just took money from BP and the people that really needed it, then once you realized you couldn't get any more money from BP out of anger you just started trolling forums bashing and calling every body a liar that would post any thing on a BP subject.
> 
> I have been threw your old threads and boy I was amazed at how many negative comments you have made over the years, I can definitely tell you are not here to make friends.
> 
> ...


Better go get the tinfoil while you can because the sky is falling!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not another tinfoil wearing troller


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Not another tinfoil wearing troller


Hahaha if you say so!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Guys like you just took money from BP and the people that really needed it, then once you realized you couldn't get any more money from BP out of anger you just started trolling forums bashing and calling every body a liar that would post any thing on a BP subject.
> 
> I have been threw your old threads and boy I was amazed at how many negative comments you have made over the years, I can definitely tell you are not here to make friends.
> 
> ...


Cathunter why you getting mad at me? Your the idiot that posted all that stupid shit.

As for making friends, I have plenty and have made several here and on other forums. Your the chump that posted all these lies and imaginary bull shit, and continue to do so. You do have one hell of an imagination though, cant argue that. I'm not the first to call you out on it but don't stop because like I said earlier, I enjoy reading it. It's funny to me.

And I guess you are right about the weekend warrior part because I have a real job and actually work for my money instead of raping the enviroment and trying to profit at the expense of others. Oh but wait, That's not you either because you don't even own the boat. You just keep tagging along because you cant do anything else.

Wouldnt it suck if you had to get a real job and move out of mommy and daddy's house.

I wish BP would have shut y'alls sorry commercial asses out completley!:thumbup: FRIEND


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Cathunter why you getting mad at me? Your the idiot that posted all that stupid shit.
> 
> As for making friends, I have plenty and have made several here and on other forums. Your the chump that posted all these lies and imaginary bull shit, and continue to do so. You do have one hell of an imagination though, cant argue that. I'm not the first to call you out on it but don't stop because like I said earlier, I enjoy reading it. It's funny to me.
> 
> ...


 If only you knew half of what you say and of what I do , I moved out of mommy and daddy's at 18, After years of hard work I now own my own home and my own boat. 

Don't be mad at me because you have to wake up every day to go do some construction, I did that for 5 years building homes before making the decision to do what I love for a living.

Commercial fisherman are like farmers, they are some of the hardest workers I have ever met, once again you are bashing more people for what they do and say with out any facts but your own personal beliefs.

Your not helping your case at all, I see you out of towners come in here all the time bashing Locals about what they see and hear on this forum, you wont see me in any mobile forum bashing the locals about what they see over there.

Some of the links I posted are other peoples findings and complete story's of what they have experienced, I'm sure they are not liars like you insist they are.

Click on the links from time to time maybe you will read some knowledgeable stuff that might help you out in life.

So get out of that foot ball induced coma and go fishing bud you seem really stressed.

I hate to get personal but one negative comment just leads to another and you kinda like to stir the pot " just sayin"


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Preach on Cokhunter, I like the way it sounds.:notworthy:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Preach on Cokhunter, I like the way it sounds.:notworthy:


And just to let you know there is nothing wrong with power pro, thats about all I use, the best line ever made for fishing, you just have to know how to use it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now your just hurting my feelings Cokhunter. It probably does work fine for you. Hell it never gets tight!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::tt2::tt2:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> And just to let you know there is nothing wrong with power pro, thats about all I use, the best line ever made for fishing, you just have to know how to use it.



Seriously though, when you can wrap 65lb powerpro around your hand and break it, There is something wrong with it. This line never saw a reel, it was breaking off the spool.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Seriously though, when you can wrap 65lb powerpro around your hand and break it, There is something wrong with it. This line never saw a reel, it was breaking off the spool.


Double it up run 150lb power pro it has the diameter of 30lb or so they say. Pound for pound power pro is weaker then mono but when doubled up its thin and remarkably strong.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly I've been burnt by power pro twice now and I don't think I'll ever buy another roll. 

Probably sounds crazy but I fish the dyneema HongKong ebay braid and love it.I've used it for about three years now and never had a problem.

But there are some that love powerpro and swear by it. I'm just not one of em.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Double it up run 150lb power pro it has the diameter of 30lb or so they say. Pound for pound power pro is weaker then mono but when doubled up its thin and remarkably strong.


why would i wanna double it up when i could just use a line that wont break when a toddler pulls on it?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

That spec was saying..Reckon you can make me some mustard and biscuits??? MMMmmmm HHmmmmm (Billy bob on Sling blade)


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree theres alot of outlandish claims about the BP incident, but theres no way the biggest man made disaster didnt negatively effect our marine life. Go swim in oil for a while and see if it doesnt hurt you.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

There seems to be fewer mingo (vermillion) on the edge this year, but we've been catching them everywhere else. They're some of the most fickle fish I've ever encountered on a full moon.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been fishing for almost 50 years and every once in a while you will catch something you cant ID or explain what it is. 

Now with photo shop you cvant believe everything you see on the PC.


----------

